# Not betta art *warning for extreme sappiness*



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

To the best girlfriend in the world aka the only one willing to put up with me. <3


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

its gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

AWW!!! I'm sure she'll love it too!!!


----------

